# Looking for a story I saw a couple days ago.



## DownSouthBellyLover (Oct 13, 2006)

It was one about a girl being trapped in a room and being sent things by dumbwaiter. I found it one day then I couldn't find it the next and haven't seen it ever since.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Oct 13, 2006)

The story you are looking for I believe is called The Apartment and is on Mollycoddles site. Here is the link to her site. 

http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/

Hope this helps. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------

